# Highest mileage E46 M3



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

Hi all, 

I'm starting to get serious about a new or slightly pre-owned E46 M3 but I've heard stories about oil starvation issues in earlier models as well as some reliability stories. I drive ALOT! If you would, I like to know if any of you have had any issues with your cars and the mileage if you don't mind. This will be my daily driver, autocrosser, and track event car.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

zoli007 has over 80,000 on his with no serious issues


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for your response. That makes me feel better. Like I said, I drive ALOT; 80k miles for me comes in about 2 years (sometimes even less) :yikes: . Yes I go through cars like I go through golf balls :rofl: .

Thanks again....


----------



## CMOS (Oct 1, 2002)

If you drive that much, maybe you might consider something with a softer suspension?


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for the recommendation. Actually I'm also looking into the 330ci. The 15 minute test drive wasn't too rough but then what's a 15 minute drive going to tell me? The torque from the M3 was just awesome. The 330 wasn't bad either the problem is, its tough trying to find a manual transmissioned 330.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Do search for more info.

E46 M3s built between 10/01 and 02/02 had a fairly high failure rate on teh engines due to several problems, one of which was the oil pump. But also the bearing clearance and bearing contamination dring manufacture. 


All of those cars should have had a BMW service action performed, which replaces the oil pump and connecting rod bearings. Unless the car had previously had the engine replaced due to failure.

Once the service action is performed and for cars built outside that range of dates there is a very small rate of failure on einges (just like every other car built).

ALL 2001, 2002, and 2003 Model Year E46 M3s have a 100,000/6 year warranty on the oil lubricated parts of the engine. And most failures occured in under 20,000 miles.


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

Pinecone,

Thanks. I did know about the earlier M3's issues in regards to the oiling but didn't know about the warrantee of 100k or 6 years. Thank again....


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

safetywork said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. Actually I'm also looking into the 330ci. The 15 minute test drive wasn't too rough but then what's a 15 minute drive going to tell me? The torque from the M3 was just awesome. The 330 wasn't bad either the problem is, its tough trying to find a manual transmissioned 330.


If you are looking for torque, try out the new 545i....lots of torque and fun with the active suspension and steering. You could also go for the new M5...lots of torque and 500 hp.


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

Jim in Oregon said:


> If you are looking for torque, try out the new 545i....lots of torque and fun with the active suspension and steering. You could also go for the new M5...lots of torque and 500 hp.


Thanks, I've thought about the new 545i and did drop by the dealer to take a closer look. The new E60 is growing on me but the interior is a turn off (just my opinion, please no flames). As for the E60 M5, I've heard rumors that it will only come in a SMG. I for one, still prefer a clutch. Besides, its out of my budget.

For autocrossing and track purposes, I think the 330ci or the M would be a better fit. Of course I've never autocrossed or tracked a E60.... maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Jim in Oregon (Dec 23, 2001)

No flames....I can't stand the E60 both inside and outside. The M5 will be 7 speed SMG and probably $80+. For autocrossing, the M3 or the 330 are fine although I have a friend who autocrosses his 2001 330Ci and even with slicks, it understeers badly. He's since switched to a Miata.

The M3 is fast....I've owned 2 E46 M3 and a 2003 E39 M5....all are fun.


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

safetywork said:


> Thanks, I've thought about the new 545i and did drop by the dealer to take a closer look. The new E60 is growing on me but the interior is a turn off (just my opinion, please no flames). As for the E60 M5, I've heard rumors that it will only come in a SMG. I for one, still prefer a clutch. Besides, its out of my budget.
> 
> For autocrossing and track purposes, I think the 330ci or the M would be a better fit. Of course I've never autocrossed or tracked a E60.... maybe I'm wrong.


Agreed, teh exterior isn't that badd in some colors. But the interior is BMW's attempt to morf into the Ultimate Conversation Machine.

I sat in a E60 and E39 side by side ont eh showroom floor. The E60 was questionable. The E39 was like AAAH, this is RIGHT. 

Don't count out SMG, for track or autoX it is awesome, and I really like it on tehstreet also.

If I could only have one car, it would be SMG.


----------



## rruiter (Feb 10, 2004)

safetywork said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm starting to get serious about a new or slightly pre-owned E46 M3 but I've heard stories about oil starvation issues in earlier models as well as some reliability stories. I drive ALOT! If you would, I like to know if any of you have had any issues with your cars and the mileage if you don't mind. This will be my daily driver, autocrosser, and track event car.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


If you drive many miles and are going to keep the car for a while I would do more frequent oil changes than what BMW suggests. If they suggest 15K on the M3 (I know it is 15K on the 330, and I assume on the M3 also) I would change them at least once more than suggested (so at 7500)
Also taking it easy on warmup will greatly increase the life of any engine.


----------



## safetywork (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks for the tips. Not to worry though, I do take care of my cars. Putting so many miles and can't really afford for my car to break down, I do take care of them. Thus far no one has been able to guess the mileage of my old cars.  

I'm just a little concerned about the reliability of the E46 M3. The same displacement as the previous M3 yet producing 100 more hp.... something has to give.... right? :dunno: Maybe not?


----------

